# K&N CAI - Does this void our Warranty?



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

Does adding the K&N CAI void the GM warranty? I have not been able to find a clear answer on this. Sorry if this is a repeat question.

SB :cheers


----------



## lisatw151 (Sep 8, 2004)

What I've been told is... not necessarily. It would have to be proven that the CAI itself, or its install, actually caused the problem. I've heard different opinions on this. Sorry I couldn't be more help. I've got one on my 04. I'll be going for my first oil change since installing it so we'll see if anything is said about it.


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

I agree.

You should read the warranty closely. I have read the warranty of all my vehicles and they normally say something to the effect that you can use aftermarket parts, but if the part causes damage, the damage won't be covered. What I interpret that to mean is that if you use something like a K&N filter and then have a tranny problem, they have to warranty it. If you have a motor problem, they have to claim the K&N caused the problem before they can deny the warranty. If they do, then you are stuck at the lawyer level trying to prove "no it didn't" ... vs "yes it did". Not a good situation. 

My impression based on living on various forums for years is that this is very dealer dependent. Some dealers are realistic and realize an intake mod isn't going to effect much, others take a very strict interpretation of the warranty and extend that an intake mod can impact wide ranging issues.

My suggestion: talk it over with your dealer. :cheers


----------



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

Thanks. Talking to the dealer may be the best plan. I do want to increase the performance if possible, but not void my warranty.
:cheers


----------



## Palmer (Sep 23, 2004)

I'd advise that if the dealer tells you that it doesn't void the warranty, get it in writing somehow. You just never know......


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Palmer said:


> I'd advise that if the dealer tells you that it doesn't void the warranty, get it in writing somehow. You just never know......


 :agree , however, it will NOT void your warranty! :cheers


----------



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

Thanks for that clarification GTODEALER. :cool


----------



## RookWV (Apr 9, 2005)

http://knfilters.com/facts.htm#VWNTY

http://knfilters.com/warrantyletter.htm


----------



## Music_Man (May 14, 2005)

This is very good information. Thanks !!


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Music_Man said:


> Thanks for that clarification GTODEALER. :cool


 :cheers 
NP!!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

MAGNUSON MOSS WARRANTY ACT. US Code - Title 15, Chapter 50, Sections 2301-2312

This warranty act is to protect consumers from dealers that could claim damage was done by an aftermarket part.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

anmracing said:


> MAGNUSON MOSS WARRANTY ACT. US Code - Title 15, Chapter 50, Sections 2301-2312
> 
> This warranty act is to protect consumers from dealers that could claim damage was done by an aftermarket part.


Write this down, dealers will try this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheers


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

As I rememebr it - there is a TSB on overly oiled filters. Apparantly they oil can affect the MAF, which in turn can screw with the A4. 

My niece told me a few months ago - that one of here friends blew an A4 on a T/A under warranty and the dealer denied him coverage - due to the oil on his MAF from a K&N.

Now to really stir the pot - I can't imagine how much better it is using one of the cone filter CAI's versus - doing the Monaro 2 hole adjustment to the stock air box and then using an HSV 4 inch induction tube. Especailly if the cone filter is not shielded. The Monaro 2 hole CAI moves the airflow restriction to the MAF. From what I have seen from the Australain boards - the 2 hole CAI is the way to go (check Chipmaster's Aus site - the difference was not the big)


----------



## JTYLER1604 (Jun 3, 2005)

You could always keep the stock intake in the trunk just in case you blow the engine and need to put it back on real quick before the tow truck shows up? (never done this )


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Agreed - but what does the other method really do for you versus the Aussie set up? Not much.

I just posted pictures of my 2 hole CAI. It is easy to do & cheap, plus GM can't argue as much since the induction tube is from the General themselves.

Basically, what I did is use a hole saw & cut in a 2 1/4 hole, then used as 2 inch speaker port (got mine from partsexpress.com) & weather stripping behind it to seal the hole. Total cost about $2.50 plus $130 for the HSV induction tube (that picture was up quite awhile ago). I also cut some plastic out of the guide in front of the airbox to allow the outside air to get in quicker. I will post that also. The only thing I screwed up was that - as you will see I cut a little bit to much off of the speaker port edge to clear a bump - this is only for astetics and will be fixed. 

Bottom line - the car is much more responsive & I am sure that those of you using a K&N or other 3rd party CAI are not pushing more then a couple HP over me - if that.

To give you an idea - prior to doing the 2nd hole - I was running 13.57 @ 103.25 (minor wheel hop) with the A4, HSV tube, Custom Preditor Tune & poly cross memeber busihings only. Took the car to the track on 5/28 with the mod, shaner TB & rear Koni shocks - with the added HP - I was pushed over the edge and all got was severe wheel hop. The additional hole seems to really feed the new TB & once I get this car to plant I expect times in the low 13.3's


----------



## blackonblack (Jan 13, 2005)

Sounds to me like no probs with K&N drop in, but not necessarily complete K&N CAI??


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

Unfortunately, the issue is - per GM - all K&N type oiled cotton gauze filters, if they are over oiled. 

The key is the over oiling part - so I assume that if you just use the unit straight from the box - you should be okay. If you do wash the filter make sure that you follow K&N's (or the other manufacturers) instructions for re-oiling. 

Alternatively - I don't see why periodically cleaning the MAF with electronics cleaner wouldn't help.

GM must have been able to trace a lot of A4 failures to dirty MAF's - who knows.


----------



## TexasRealtor (Oct 4, 2004)

JTYLER1604 said:


> You could always keep the stock intake in the trunk...


I would put the stock filter back on before any warranty work. Just my $.02


----------



## rushhour (Aug 3, 2004)

TexasRealtor said:


> I would put the stock filter back on before any warranty work. Just my $.02


That and get some electronics cleaner to make sure there is no oil on the MAF. This way ther is no way the could black flag you.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

rushhour said:


> That and get some electronics cleaner to make sure there is no oil on the MAF. This way ther is no way the could black flag you.


This is the best way, or, don't over oil your K&N!!!!!! If it's not over oiled it will not hurt! :cheers


----------

